#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тхеравада >  > > >  >  >  Гора Меру и космология в Тхераваде

## Миха

Традиц. буддийские тексты говорят, что при переселении в миры (локи) дэвов, асуров, прет и адов человек приобретает ТЕЛЕСНУЮ оболочку. Но тогда уместно задать вопрос о том, где находятся эти локи? Это параллельные миры, другие планеты, подземелья или что-то еще? А может, эти локи здесь, просто предполагают какую-то материю, невидимую и неощутимую обычными способами?

----------

Лери (20.06.2016)

----------


## Ассаджи

> Традиц. буддийские тексты говорят, что при переселении в миры (локи) дэвов, асуров, прет и адов человек приобретает ТЕЛЕСНУЮ оболочку. Но тогда уместно задать вопрос о том, где находятся эти локи?


Думаю, что дэвы (тридцать три во главе с Индрой) обитают на горе Меру на Северном полюсе (асуры, возможно, на Южном), в магнитосфере Земли, а ады находятся под землей.

См. по поводу магнитосферы Северного полюса
http://www-istp.gsfc.nasa.gov/Education/wpcap.html
http://science.nasa.gov/ssl/pad/sppb/edu/magnetosphere/
http://www.albany.edu/faculty/rgk/atm101/magneto.htm
http://www.oulu.fi/~spaceweb/textbook/polar_rain.html

Изображения горы Меру:
http://www.exoticindiaart.com/product/TF41/
http://phoenixandturtle.net/images/meru.jpg
http://huntingtonarchive.osu.edu/Enc...untMeru01.html
http://huntingtonarchive.osu.edu/Enc...nSeries01.html

Описание в Махабхарате:
http://www.sacred-texts.com/hin/m06/m06006.htm
http://www.sacred-texts.com/hin/db/bk08ch15.htm

Статья о мифической географии северных полярных областей:
http://www.eaudrey.com/myth/Places/M...%20Article.pdf

----------


## Миха

Вы , наверное, пошутили? Тем более что на Северном полюсе- океан, а не гора Меру. Что касается магнитосферы, непонятно, как там кто-то может жить, и зачем ему это- есть ведь места и поприятнее... Ну а под землей никаких адов пока не нашли...

----------

Говинда (18.06.2016)

----------


## Ассаджи

> Вы , наверное, пошутили?


Я не шучу, по доступным мне буддийским и индуистским источникам складывается именно такая картина.




> Тем более что на Северном полюсе- океан, а не гора Меру.


А нигде и не говорится, что гора Меру обычная, каменная. Наоборот, говорится, что обычный человек её увидеть не может.

Кроме того, на изображениях горы она имеет форму перевернутого конуса (см. ссылки выше), которую обычная гора иметь не может, а магнитосфера на северном полюсе как раз имеет.




> Что касается магнитосферы, непонятно, как там кто-то может жить, и зачем ему это- есть ведь места и поприятнее...


"В индийской «Махабхарате» согласно утверждениям Стрункиной М., упоминается имеющаяся на далеком севере гора Меру, которая «неизмеримо высока, не видано нигде в мирах». Прямо над ней Полярной звезда. Солнце там светит круглый день. Есть там апсары «блистательные водяницы, играющие радугой», «воды застыли в красивых видах». Там живут боги, асуры, змеи, птицы и нимфы. Вокруг Молочное море, в северной части которого большой остров Швета-Двипа, «страна, где вкушают блаженство», живущие там «смелые люди, дивные видом, преисполненные жизненной силы»."

Исследователь и переводчик древнеиндийского эпоса "Махабхарата" Борис Леонидович Смирнов выдвинул обоснованную гипотезу, по которой под "игрой радугой" имеется в виду северное сияние. А северное сияние - магнитосферное явление.




> Ну а под землей никаких адов пока не нашли...


Во всех известных мне религиозных системах (в том числе возникших независимо друг от друга) ады находятся именно под землей.

Понятно, что там не найти человечков в подземных помещениях, - речь идет о формах жизни не в биологическом теле наподобие человеческого, а в каких-то других телах.

----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (20.06.2016)

----------


## Ассаджи

Еще несколько ссылок:

изображение горы Меру:
http://www.exoticindiaart.com/product/TF18/

статья на английском о горе Меру в тибетском буддизме:
http://www.dr-yo.com/meru.html

на русском о горе Меру:
http://www.uso.ru/pg.php?id=28
http://www.junik.lv/~time/warren/part4.htm
http://nervana.nm.ru/india/meru.htm

об адах:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hell
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ад

----------


## Миха

Об адах. Во-первых, не во всех религиях. Скажем, в мистич. иудаизме "ады" рассматриваются как часть духовных миров- это ближе к небу, чем к земле, а точнее- вообще вне всякой связи с конкретным местом. Во-вторых, если следовать описаниям адов в сутрах (скажем, основных обетов Кшитигарбхи), можно увидеть разнообразие природных условий (скажем, есть ады горячие и холодные, полные мочи или железных шипов), невообразимое в рамках исключительно земных недр. Поэтому разумнее говорить о параллельных пластах реальности- это дает наименее противоречивый результат. Впрочем, это личное мнение.
По поводу магнитосферы...уж больно чудная у Вас идея, право слово...Ну нельзя называть магнитное поле горой, между этими понятиями нет ничего общего. Обратите также внимание, что в приведенном отрывке описывается нечто вполне конкретно-земное. Если не насиловать текст, лучше признать, что речь  о параллельном мире, где в самом деле есть змеи, птицы, море и т.д. Наконец, просто непонятно, зачем кому-то жить в этом самом "конусе"? Ничего особого там нет. Есть магнитное поле- но оно есть везде, причем напряженность ПАДАЕТ с высотой. Есть эл. частицы, проникающие через атмосферу в этом месте особенно интенсивно... но вне земной магнитосферы их еще больше. Так непонятно, чего небожители там потеряли?

----------


## Ассаджи

> Об адах. Во-первых, не во всех религиях. Скажем, в мистич. иудаизме "ады" рассматриваются как часть духовных миров- это ближе к небу, чем к земле, а точнее- вообще вне всякой связи с конкретным местом.


В иудаизме Геенна - это место для сожжения мусора и преступников в глубокой долине за стенами Иерусалима. Здесь есть частичная параллель с подземными горячими адами, описываемыми в других религиях. 




> Во-вторых, если следовать описаниям адов в сутрах (скажем, основных обетов Кшитигарбхи), можно увидеть разнообразие природных условий (скажем, есть ады горячие и холодные, полные мочи или железных шипов), невообразимое в рамках исключительно земных недр.


В тибетском буддизме холодные и горячие ады локализуются под землей, под горой Меру.
http://huntingtonarchive.osu.edu/Enc...untMeru01.html
http://huntingtonarchive.osu.edu/Enc...nSeries01.html

Конечно, речь не идет о моче или о железных шипах в человеческом смысле.




> Обратите также внимание, что в приведенном отрывке описывается нечто вполне конкретно-земное. Если не насиловать текст, лучше признать, что речь  о параллельном мире, где в самом деле есть змеи, птицы, море и т.д.


В описаниях подчеркивается, что речь не идет об обычных змеях, птицах, морях и т.д. Наоборот, подчеркиваются их необыкновенные качества.




> Наконец, просто непонятно, зачем кому-то жить в этом самом "конусе"? Ничего особого там нет. Есть магнитное поле- но оно есть везде, причем напряженность ПАДАЕТ с высотой. Есть эл. частицы, проникающие через атмосферу в этом месте особенно интенсивно... но вне земной магнитосферы их еще больше. Так непонятно, чего небожители там потеряли?


Это вопрос не ко мне. В каждом мире свои плюсы и минусы.

Вот еще одна интересная цитата:

"Золотая гора Меру проходит через середину земного шара и выходит на поверхность с двух сторон."

http://nervana.nm.ru/india/meru.htm

что соответствует форме магнитосферы Земли.

----------


## Миха

Термин "гейгинном" в самом деле происходит от названия долины , однако никто в иудаизме это не понимает так, что будто бы есть какое-то место (на земле, под землей и т.п.), где есть геином. Такое понимание не имеет смысла с т.зр. евр. религиозной традиции. Правда, черезчур буквальное толкование религ. текстов может привести к выводам, подобным Вашему.
Добавлю также, что в исламе местом пребывания души в период между смертью и воскрешением в самом деле явл. могила (т.е. то место, где лежит тело), но это не обязательно "ад", т.к. там можно и страдать, и отдыхать (если ты хороший мусульманин), и только шахиды сразу попадают в рай (если не ошибаюсь, в виде птиц- по одной из версий).
Хорошо, допустим, Вы правы... какого рода тела, однако, предполагает Ваша версия? Лично мне трудно это представить...

----------


## Ассаджи

> Добавлю также, что в исламе местом пребывания души в период между смертью и воскрешением в самом деле явл. могила (т.е. то место, где лежит тело), но это не обязательно "ад", т.к. там можно и страдать, и отдыхать (если ты хороший мусульманин), и только шахиды сразу попадают в рай (если не ошибаюсь, в виде птиц- по одной из версий).


В исламе ад (jahannam) похож на геенну в иудаизме и христианстве. 

Это "огненное место мучений неверных, лицемеров, тиранов и убийц. В аду дует знойный ветер самум и растет дерево заккум. Известно 2 адских водоема: один из гноя, другой - из кипятка. Грешники либо скованы цепями, либо погружены в горящую смолу саккар. У ада 7 ворот.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jahannam

Джаханнам невероятно глубок:
http://groups.msn.com/leicestermusli...annamhell.msnw




> Хорошо, допустим, Вы правы... какого рода тела, однако, предполагает Ваша версия? Лично мне трудно это представить...


Кто его знает? http://elementy.ru/news/164835 ?

Главное, что я хочу сказать, - божества заслуживают уважения, а ады избегания. И есть многое, что и не снилось современным мудрецам, но было известно древним.

----------


## Миха

Ассаджи. Вообще-то в рай и ад мусульмане войдут только в будущем- после Суда. Пока же- все лежат в своих могилах. Грешников там мучают, более праведные отдыхают, а про самых праведных сказано (в первую очередь про шахидов), что для них могила становится раем, что они ощущают аромат рая и т.п. Но в общем-то каждый остается в земле- это наиболее ортодоксальная версия. Ну нет там отождествления места мучений и подземелья-дело в состоянии самого человека.
Что ж, я не могу доказать, что Вы неправы. Может, и Правы. Но пока мне эта версия кажется надуманной...

----------


## Миха

Впрочем, нет, скорее, необычной, нестандартной... Идея-то Ваша, или чья-то? Как к ней относятся авторитетные тхеравадины, не считают ли ее еретической?

----------


## Ассаджи

> Впрочем, нет, скорее, необычной, нестандартной... Идея-то Ваша, или чья-то? Как к ней относятся авторитетные тхеравадины, не считают ли ее еретической?


Идея моя. Я не вижу в моем предположении ничего противоречащего тхеравадинским описаниям.

См. http://www.palikanon.com/english/pal...s/s/sineru.htm
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/canon...dn-32-pt0.html
http://www.tipitaka.net/community/news.php?page=050529c

Эта тема обсуждалась на конференции по пали. Одна из участниц заявила, что поскольку человеческими глазами никакой горы Меру на северном полюсе не видно, то, очевидно, её не существует.

Монах, досточтимый Пандита, ответил, что современная наука неспособна ни подтвердить, ни опровергнуть существование горы Меру. Однако нам не следует принимать это слепо на веру, а быть прагматичными, и отставить эти вещи в сторону, не принимая их на веру и не отвергая их. Прошлые и будущие жизни могут существовать или нет, но лишь настоящее принадлежит вам. Если вы можете практиковать Дхамму, и жить в соответствии с Дхаммой, в настоящем, вы последователь Будды, независимо от того, заявляете ли вы об этом. В том же случае, если сомнение в непроверяемых вещах мешает практиковать Дхамму, то есть практики саматхи, с помощью которых можно надеяться с некоторой вероятностью узнать эти вещи.

В известном споре в Панадуре на Шри-Ланке в 1873 году, досточтимый Мигеттуватте Гунананда обосновывал христианскому проповеднику преподобному Давиду де Сильве наличие горы Махамеру направленностью стрелки компаса на Cеверный полюс.

http://srilankanews.pissu.com/wmprint.php?ArtID=70
http://www.dailynews.lk/2003/01/25/fea05.html

Многие современные буддийские учителя спешат откреститься от буддийских космологических представлений, называя их или метафорами уровней человеческого сознания, или чужеродными вкраплениями из индуизма. При этом они отрекаются от этих "суеверий и прерассудков" в пользу "научных исследований".

http://wb-university.org/?do=shownews&banid=2&newid=35

Однако западная наука неспособна что-либо сказать по этому поводу, поскольку сам её подход "объективного подтверждения результатов экспериментов" замыкает её в узком диапазоне исследований. Нет даже зачатков методологии исследования субъективного. А ограничения мировоззрения экспериментаторов наподобие "этого не может быть, потому что не может быть никогда", приводят к обструкции неудобных исследователей в научных кругах.

----------


## Миха

Давайте начнем с того, что существование горы Меру в обычном смысле противоречит даже не науке, а просто очевидности: нет такой горы, и вообще Земля имеет форму "почти шара", что сильно отличается от классических описаний (хоть Тхеравады, хоть Махаяны).
Лично мне наиболее простым объяснением кажется именно то, которое Вы привели как мнение "некоторых наставников" : что буддисты использовали для описания метафизического мира образы, заимствованные из "индуизма" (то есть представлений , сложившихся в Индии). Очевидно, не видя смысла их заменять на что-то другое. Да и зачем, если устройство внешнего мира не важно для человека, работающего со своим внутренним миром. Почему неважно? Да потому, что будь иначе, Будда (или Будды) изложил бы точные сведения о устройстве Вселенной (о звездах, галактиках, электронах и пр.); вместо этого мы видим, скажем, в Махапаринирвана Сутре (палийской), что земля, оказывается, "стоит на водах" и землетрясения происходят, когда что-то ее раскачает... Можете, конечно, попробовать все многочисленные факты такого рода истолковать в духе замены смысла термина на более адекватный реалиям (гору-кучу камней- превратить в магнитосферу, воды, на которых стоит земля, объявить астеносферой и т.п.). Но- зачем? Не стоит изобретать сущностей сверх необходимых.

----------

Игорь Лещенко (21.04.2013)

----------


## sergey

> воды, на которых стоит земля, объявить астеносферой


Миха, а вы знаете смысл четырех первоэлементов, стихий - земли, воды, ветра и огня? Т.е. что под этим понимается?
Жидкий слой под твердым слоем земли совершенно естественно в соответствии со значением понятия "элемент вода" называть "вода".

Ассаджи, спасибо за ссылку с palikanon.

----------


## Миха

Я знаю, что их смысл понимается ох как по-разному в разных философиях. К тому же внутренности Земли (за исключением жидкого ядра) не жидкие, а скорее пластичные. Наконец, в тексте нет указаний, что о какой-то др. жидкости, кроме Воды. Это я к тому, что желай Будда сообщить точную естественнонаучную информацию, он и формулировки выбрал бы точные. А так... каждый толкует как ему нравится.

----------


## Миха

Точнее..."земля утверждена на водах, воды покоятся на ветрах, ветры- на пространствах. Когда... дуют могучие ветры, приходят в движение воды и сотрясается земля... это первая причина землетрясения" (привел очень близко к тексту). Лично у меня, скажем, не хватает фантазии, чтоб все это загнать в научную картину мира. Мне проще думать, что Будда использовал индийские представления о мире для более яркого освещения своих идей.

----------


## Ассаджи

> Давайте начнем с того, что существование горы Меру в обычном смысле противоречит даже не науке, а просто очевидности: нет такой горы, и вообще Земля имеет форму "почти шара", что сильно отличается от классических описаний (хоть Тхеравады, хоть Махаяны).


Кстати, по поводу формы Земли есть интересное описание из Аттхакатхи (комментария, написанного в пятом веке).

Imasmi~nhi diipe  suuriyuggamanakaalo  pubbavidehe  majjhanhiko  hoti, uttarakuruusu attha"ngamanakaalo, aparagoyaane  majjhimayaamo.  Pubbavidehamhi uggamanakaalo uttarakuruusu majjhanhiko, aparagoyaane attha"ngamanakaalo,  idha  majjhimayaamo.  Uttarakuruusu  uggamanakaalo aparagoyaane majjhanhiko, idha   attha"ngamanakaalo,   pubbavidehe   majjhimayaamo.   Aparagoyaanadiipe  uggamanakaalo  idha majjhanhiko, pubbavidehe attha"ngamanakaalo, uttarakuruusu majjhimayaamoti. (DA.iii.868) 

Когда на этом континенте (т.е. Джамбудвипе) восходит солнце, в Пуббавидехе полдень, в Уттаракуру закат, в Апарагояне полночь. 
Когда в Пуббавидехе восход, в Уттаракуру полдень, в Апарагояне закат, а здесь полночь. 
Когда в Уттаракуру восход, в Апарагояне полдень, здесь закат, а в Пуббавидехе полночь.
Когда на континенте Апарагояна восход, здесь полдень, в Пуббавидехе закат, а в Уттаракуру полночь.

В этом комментарии удачно описана смена дня и ночи в четырех странах света, расположенных с четырех сторон Северного полюса (с горой Меру).

Судя по описанию, Джамбудвипа соответствует Индии и окружающей её Евразии, Апарагояна - Африке, Уттаракуру - Америке, а Пуббавидеха - Австралии.

В классических описаниях Тхеравады не говорится, что Земля плоская. Напротив, по вышеприведенному описанию можно предположить у авторов шарообразную модель Земли.

----------


## Ассаджи

Меня спросили:




> Вы писали: "Думаю, что дэвы (тридцать три во главе с Индрой) обитают на горе
> Меру на Северном полюсе (асуры, возможно, на Южном), в магнитосфере Земли"
> 
> Боюсь ошибиться, но дэвы ведь обитают в мире форм или без-форм. То есть Вы
> думаете, что эти миры буддийского психокосмоса имеют такой прямой физ смысл?


На горе Меру находятся именно тридцать три бога во главе с Индрой. Ниже них на той же горе - "божества четырех великих царей". Эти планы относится к миру форм, и локализуемы в физическом смысле.

Четыре плана выше, - Яма, Тусита, Нимманарати и Параниммита-васаватти,  

(см. http://www.accesstoinsight.org/ptf/d...agga/loka.html )

не имеют такой опоры и не локализуемы.

http://www.geocities.com/ekchew.geo/AbhidhammaC11.html

----------


## Миха

Приведенное описание можно понять не обязательно в духе шарообразности Земли. Кроме того, мне вот неизвестно ничего о том, чтобы авторитетные тхеравадины прошлого писали о Земле-шаре. Скажем, в Абхидхармакоше такого не нашел. А Вам известны такие комментаторы? Если их нет- приходим к выводу, что в учении Будды нет правильной информации об этом.

----------


## Ассаджи

> Если их нет- приходим к выводу, что в учении Будды нет правильной информации об этом.


Действительно, в учении Будды нет информации о шарообразной форме Земли.

Описания в комментариях довольно размытые, и зачастую не соответствуют современным знаниям о географии.

http://www.palikanon.com/namen/c/cakkavaala.htm

Буддийская космология ценна теми сведениями, которыми современная география не располагает, - информацией о расположении различных планов существования.

----------


## Ассаджи

Бытует заблуждение о том, что будто бы согласно классическим тхеравадинским текстам Земля плоская.
Описание Земли как плоской встречается в других буддийских и небуддийских традициях, а в Комментарии описание другое:




> Кстати, по поводу формы Земли есть интересное описание из Аттхакатхи (комментария, написанного в пятом веке).
> 
> Imasmi~nhi diipe  suuriyuggamanakaalo  pubbavidehe  majjhanhiko  hoti, uttarakuruusu attha"ngamanakaalo, aparagoyaane  majjhimayaamo.  Pubbavidehamhi uggamanakaalo uttarakuruusu majjhanhiko, aparagoyaane attha"ngamanakaalo,  idha  majjhimayaamo.  Uttarakuruusu  uggamanakaalo aparagoyaane majjhanhiko, idha   attha"ngamanakaalo,   pubbavidehe   majjhimayaamo.   Aparagoyaanadiipe  uggamanakaalo  idha majjhanhiko, pubbavidehe attha"ngamanakaalo, uttarakuruusu majjhimayaamoti. (DA.iii.868) 
> 
> Когда на этом континенте (т.е. Джамбудвипе) восходит солнце, в Пуббавидехе полдень, в Уттаракуру закат, в Апарагояне полночь. 
> Когда в Пуббавидехе восход, в Уттаракуру полдень, в Апарагояне закат, а здесь полночь. 
> Когда в Уттаракуру восход, в Апарагояне полдень, здесь закат, а в Пуббавидехе полночь.
> Когда на континенте Апарагояна восход, здесь полдень, в Пуббавидехе закат, а в Уттаракуру полночь.
> 
> ...

----------

Владимир Николаевич (18.06.2016), Фил (18.06.2016)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Напротив, по вышеприведенному описанию можно предположить у авторов шарообразную модель Земли.


Или кубическую.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (18.06.2016)

----------


## Ассаджи

Параллели из описаний в других традициях:

Брахмагупта говорит:

"Многообразны высказывания людей относительно описания Земли и горы Меру, в особенности тех, кто изучает Пураны и книги по религиозному закону. Одни из них описывают эту гору как возвышающуюся над поверхностью Земли на необычайную высоту; она находится-де под полюсом и звезды вращаются у её подножия, так что восход и заход зависят от неё, и она-де называется Меру из-за того, что это в её власти, и из-за того, что только её вершина благодаря своей мощи может скрывать и открывать Земле Солнце и Луну, что будто день её обитателей дэвов длится шесть земных месяцев и их ночь также длится шесть месяцев."

 В «Махабхарате» говорится:

«	На северной стороне, сияя, стоит могучий Меру, причастный великой доле; на нём обитель Брахмы, здесь душа всех существ пребывает, Праджапати, всё подвижное и неподвижное сотворивший… Великий Меру, непорочная, благая обитель. Здесь заходят и вновь (над горой) восходят Семь божественных риши во главе с Васиштхой (созвездие Большой Медведицы).	»
«	Вокруг Меру вращаются все светила. Над ней неподвижно висит полярная звезда, а вокруг делают круг созвездия Большой Медведицы, Кассиопеи и Волопаса, здесь полгода — день, полгода — ночь, одна ночь и один день вместе равны году. 	»

Согласно пуранической космологии, вокруг Меру вращаются все светила, а на её вершине пребывают всесильные дэвы, такие как Индра и Брахма. 

В представлениях скифов Меру располагалась на севере, в области мрака и снега, «где вращаются звезды, Луна и Солнце».

https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9C%D0%B5%D1%80%D1%83

Narpatijayacharyā, a ninth-century text, based on mostly unpublished texts of Yāmal Tantr, mentions "Sumeruḥ Prithvī-madhye shrūyate drishyate na tu" ('Su-meru is heard to be in the middle of the Earth, but is not seen there').[15] Vārāhamihira, in his Panch-siddhāntikā, claims Mt. Meru to be at the North Pole (though no mountain exists there).

The Puranas and Hindu epics, often state that Surya, i.e. the Sun God, along with all its planets and stars taken together as one unit, circumnavigate Mount Meru every day.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mount_Meru


Джайнская мандала:



Тибетский вид сверху:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Бытует заблуждение о том, что будто бы согласно классическим тхеравадинским текстам Земля плоская.
> Описание Земли как плоской встречается в других буддийских и небуддийских традициях, а в Комментарии описание другое:
> Кстати, по поводу формы Земли есть интересное описание из Аттхакатхи (комментария, написанного в пятом веке).
> 
> Imasmi~nhi diipe suuriyuggamanakaalo pubbavidehe majjhanhiko hoti, uttarakuruusu attha"ngamanakaalo, aparagoyaane majjhimayaamo. Pubbavidehamhi uggamanakaalo uttarakuruusu majjhanhiko, aparagoyaane attha"ngamanakaalo, idha majjhimayaamo. Uttarakuruusu uggamanakaalo aparagoyaane majjhanhiko, idha attha"ngamanakaalo, pubbavidehe majjhimayaamo. Aparagoyaanadiipe uggamanakaalo idha majjhanhiko, pubbavidehe attha"ngamanakaalo, uttarakuruusu majjhimayaamoti. (DA.iii.868) 
> 
> Когда на этом континенте (т.е. Джамбудвипе) восходит солнце, в Пуббавидехе полдень, в Уттаракуру закат, в Апарагояне полночь. 
> Когда в Пуббавидехе восход, в Уттаракуру полдень, в Апарагояне закат, а здесь полночь. 
> Когда в Уттаракуру восход, в Апарагояне полдень, здесь закат, а в Пуббавидехе полночь.
> ...


Возможно ошибаюсь, но Меру, Двипы и т.д. -  это ведь описание всей Камалока, а никак не описание планеты Земля

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Или кубическую.


У нас шарообразная.
Кубическая у тех "человеков"), у которых головы квадратные  :Smilie:

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

В этом заметен отголосок мифа о творении мира из первочеловека, принесенного в жертву  :Smilie:

----------

Монферран (18.06.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Возможно в мифе о творении мира из первочеловека, заметно, что то что сейчас принято называть космологией, есть описание всего возможного внутреннего опыта Человека, а точнее Существа.  :Smilie:

----------


## Ассаджи

> Возможно ошибаюсь, но Меру, Двипы и т.д. -  это ведь описание всей Камалока, а никак не описание планеты Земля


Откуда такое мнение?

Наша планета описывается как "чаккавала", центральную ось которой образует гора Синеру (Меру):

http://www.aimwell.org/DPPN/sineru.html
http://www.aimwell.org/DPPN/cakkavala.html

"Ад между мирами" (локантариканирая), думаю, можно представить находящимся в космическом пространстве.

Джамбудипа - наш континент:

http://www.aimwell.org/DPPN/jambudipa.html

который можно соотнести с Евразией.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Откуда такое мнение?
> 
> .


На Меру ведь располагаются все уровни и обители дево(божеств) камалоко.
Относящегося к людям(таким как мы) вообще очень мало, только Джамбудвипа. Даже на остальных Двипа, хоть и живут люди(манусо) но они совершенно другие.

----------


## Ассаджи

> На Меру ведь располагаются все уровни и обители дево(божеств) камалоко.
> Относящегося к людям(таким как мы) вообще очень мало, только Джамбудвипа. Даже на остальных Двипа, хоть и живут люди(манусо) но они совершенно другие.


Вы ошибаетесь. На Синеру располагается Таватимса:

http://www.aimwell.org/DPPN/sineru.html

Божества более высоких планов там не располагаются:

http://www.accesstoinsight.org/ptf/d...loka.html#kama

На других континентах - такие же люди.

----------


## Ассаджи

Я в данном случае описываю классическую тхеравадинскую точку зрения, которая была до того, как стала преобладать религия под названием "научное мировоззрение", или сциентизм.

В известном споре в Панадуре на Шри-Ланке в 1873 году, досточтимый Мигеттуватте Гунананда обосновывал христианскому проповеднику преподобному Давиду де Сильве наличие горы Махамеру направленностью стрелки компаса на Cеверный полюс.

"He noted that compass needles point northward and not in any other direction, meaning that Mt. Meru must be at the North Pole, and that it must be magnetic."

http://panapuram.blogspot.com/2010/0...nda-thera.html

Не знаю, насколько это возможно, но хотелось бы, чтобы в тхеравадинском разделе, как и раньше, необоснованные домыслы, и опровержения с точки зрения других традиций, удалялись, как это было раньше.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (18.06.2016), Чагна Дордже (18.06.2016)

----------


## Жека

Мне лично удивительны разговоры на тему строения планеты, которые в Каноне практически не встречаются. Такие беседы явно не ведут к затуханию страстей, умиротворению и покою, а именно это было указано Буддой как отличительная черта Дхаммы, по которой ее можно будет после его ухода отделить от не-Дхаммы.
К чему ведут эти обсуждения горы Меру, как это кому помогает уменьшить жажду и раздражение? Пустое абсолютно.

----------


## Ассаджи

Приведу цитаты из Суттанты:

679. Мудрый Асита встретил толпы богов, восхищенных и ликующих, в светлых одеяниях, прославлявших Индру и в восторге махавших флагами.
680. Видя ту безмерную радость богов, он спросил их с благоговением:
– Чем так обрадованы боги, отчего они в восхищении машут флагами?
681. Когда был раздор между богами и демонами и победили боги, разбив полчища демонов – и тогда не было такой радости. Что же чудесное встретили боги, что так восхитило их,
682. что они поют и ликуют, играют и пляшут, бросая оружие; я вопрошаю вас, обитателей вершин горы Меру, сорвите с меня сомнение, о славные!

http://dhamma.ru/canon/kn/snp/sut_nip.htm#_Toc484786540

Ānanda, have you heard of the Cūlanika thousandfold world system?

Venerable sir, Blessed One, Well Gone One, now is the time to hear it. The bhikkhus hearing it from the Blessed One will bear it .

Then Ānanda, listen and attend carefully, I will tell.

The Blessed One said: Ānanda, as long as the moon and sun illuminate the directions, till then the thousandfold world systems will prevail, with a thousand, moons, suns, Mahameru mountains, [Jambudipas], Aparagoyanas, Uttarakurus, Pubhavidehas, fourfold oceans, fourfold rulers, fourfold guardian kings, heavens of the thirty-three, heavens of Titan gods, heavens of happiness, heavens of the gods of creation, heavens of the gods who create others, worlds of Brahma. Ānanda, to this is called the thousandfold Cūlanika world system. 

http://awake.kiev.ua/dhamma/tipitaka...davaggo-e.html


Bhikkhus, [Sineru, king of mountains,] is eighty four thousand yojanas high from sea level. (a yojana is seven miles) Eighty four thousand yojanas in breadth. It is eighty four thousand yojanas deep down in the sea. 

http://awake.kiev.ua/dhamma/tipitaka...havaggo-e.html

Then Brahma explained in stages, that he does not maintain that view

Although I enjoy the pleasures of Brahma
I know it is a mistake to think it is permanent and eternal.
If he knew this much, this is a disciple of the enlightened one,
Hurting such a bhikkhu, I would go to dark unpleasantness
He touched the peak of Mahāmeru attained to voidity
Touched the forests of Pubbavidheha and the people sleeping there
If he knew this much, this is a disciple of the enlightened one,
Hurting such a bhikkhu, I would go to dark unpleasantness.

http://awake.kiev.ua/dhamma/tipitaka...-sutta-e1.html

"There comes a time when Sineru, king of mountains, is consumed with flame, is destroyed, & does not exist. But for beings — as long as they are hindered by ignorance, fettered by craving, transmigrating & wandering on — I don't say that there is an end of suffering & stress.

http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....099.than.html


(224) Pabbatūpama III - Comparable to a Mountain III

1. At one time the Blessed One was living in the monastery offered by Anāthapiṇḍika in Jeta's grove in Sāvatthī.

2. “Bhikkhus, a man mounts seven pebbles of the size of green grams on top of the mount Sineru. Bhikkhus, which is bigger in size, the seven pebbles of the size of green grams or the great mount Sineru?”

“Venerable sir, Mount Sineru is indeed bigger than the seven pebbles of the size of green grams, it cannot be reckoned, does not come up to one hundredth portion of Mount Sineru not even the one thousandth portion, and not even the one hundred thousandth portion, compared to Mount Sineru.”

4. “In the same manner, bhikkhus, the attainment of the noble disciple who has come to righteousness of view, has penetrated the Teaching is very much more exalted than the attainments of recluses and Brahmins of other sects. Their attainments are not the one hundredth, one thousandth, nor the one hundred thousandth portion of the noble one's attainment.

5. “Thus the attainment of right view is attainment of great knowledge.”

http://awake.kiev.ua/dhamma/tipitaka...yavaggo-e.html

----------

sergey (23.06.2016), Чагна Дордже (23.06.2016)

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Действительно, в учении Будды нет информации о шарообразной форме Земли.
> 
> Описания в комментариях довольно размытые, и зачастую не соответствуют современным знаниям о географии.
> 
> http://www.palikanon.com/namen/c/cakkavaala.htm
> 
> Буддийская космология ценна теми сведениями, которыми современная география не располагает, - информацией о расположении различных планов существования.


У меня например нет проблемы в вопросе формы земли, канонических и научных континентов, Золотой Горы Меру. Просто в какой-то момент нужно понять, что в разных моделях (научно-эллинистической и дхаммической) описания мира могут быть разные. Это нормально. 

Можно подумать все буквально воспринимают землю на уровне своего субъективного представления как шар летящий в космосе. Эта картинка актуальна для очень небольшого числа людей. А остальные спокойно "видят" землю в своих мыслях как плоскую. И даже не задумываются о возможном противоречии.

----------


## Альф

Народ, хотел спросить, можно ли гору Меру толковать в переносном смысле, а не как сугубо локацию, т.е., - как результат достижения, завершения пути, например освобождения, получения просветления и т.п.?

Кстати, насчет формы земли, описания мироустройства и т.п., последнее время после разоблачения лунных, марсианских афер, фейковых видео с "мкс", поддельных снимков из бассейнов и глубин каких то озер или морей про якобы выходы в космос, ляпы, лажи, проколы с фото и видео, некоторые даже засомневались в форме самого земного шара. Есть много видео в нете с различной аргументацией, которая, правда, выглядит весьма слабо. Но сам факт того, как быстро может меняться общественная мысль говорит о многом. Когда нибудь и наши научные познания будут выглядеть смешно, с точки зрения наших потомков

----------


## Aion

Конечно, можно. Мировая Гора - это архетип,  см.

----------

Альф (28.04.2017), Фил (28.04.2017)

----------


## Ассаджи

> Народ, хотел спросить, можно ли гору Меру толковать в переносном смысле, а не как сугубо локацию, т.е., - как результат достижения, завершения пути, например освобождения, получения просветления и т.п.?


Под давлением массовой веры во всесилие науки многие трактуют гору Меру в переносном смысле.

Но по древним индийским источникам, буддийским и не только, это реальная гора, пусть и не видимая для обычных людей.




> Кстати, насчет формы земли, описания мироустройства и т.п., последнее время после разоблачения лунных, марсианских афер, фейковых видео с "мкс", поддельных снимков из бассейнов и глубин каких то озер или морей про якобы выходы в космос, ляпы, лажи, проколы с фото и видео, некоторые даже засомневались в форме самого земного шара. Есть много видео в нете с различной аргументацией, которая, правда, выглядит весьма слабо. Но сам факт того, как быстро может меняться общественная мысль говорит о многом. Когда нибудь и наши научные познания будут выглядеть смешно, с точки зрения наших потомков


Да, нынешней науке далеко не все известно, и отсутствие сведений о такой горе в современной науке, - еще не повод категорически отрицать возможность её существования.

----------

Альф (28.04.2017)

----------


## Альф

> Под давлением массовой веры во всесилие науки многие трактуют гору Меру в переносном смысле.
> 
> Но по древним индийским источникам, буддийским и не только, это реальная гора, пусть и не видимая для обычных людей.
> 
> 
> 
> Да, нынешней науке далеко не все известно, и отсутствие сведений о такой горе в современной науке, - еще не повод категорически отрицать возможность её существования.


То что я и другие ее не видим, это я могу понять, например. Но тогда вопрос где мне ее как бы разместить в условности? 
Где нибудь в мире форм? Или это все же феномен материального мира, в котором мы все проявлены?

----------


## Ассаджи

> То что я и другие ее не видим, это я могу понять, например. Но тогда вопрос где мне ее как бы разместить в условности?


Как бы я ни представлял себе заочно размещение аэропорта в Аделаиде, все равно, если я приеду туда, всё окажется иначе.




> Где нибудь в мире форм?


Судя по тому, что на горе Синеру (Меру), по описаниям, обитают тридцать три божества, она прежде всего находится в "кама-локе".
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/ptf/d...agga/loka.html




> Или это все же феномен материального мира, в котором мы все проявлены?


Трудно соотносить это с нынешними научными категориями "материального" и "нематериального".
Божества тоже по-своему проявлены. Кто знает, может, их способ бытия как-то соотносится с тем, что известно современной науке.
Я бы на их месте делал всё возможное для того, чтобы избежать вмешательства нынешних ученых в свою деятельность.

----------

Альф (28.04.2017)

----------


## Альф

> Как бы я ни представлял себе заочно размещение аэропорта в Аделаиде, все равно, если я приеду туда, всё окажется иначе.
> 
> 
> 
> Судя по тому, что на горе Синеру (Меру), по описаниям, обитают тридцать три божества, она прежде всего находится в "кама-локе".
> http://www.accesstoinsight.org/ptf/d...agga/loka.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Меня не столько как бы научная точка зрения интересует, как упорядочивание сведений. Ну, хочется все по полкам разложить для облегчения восприятия. 
Условно расчертил как бы карту Сансары в упрощенном виде миры страстей, форм, неформ и то же только по психологичческим состояниям, по дхьянам с 1 по 8. Все это как бы отображение условного мира. И теперь все понятия пытаюсь туда запихнуть.
Все что необусловлено отдельно в виде пока что ка бы потустороннего.
Вот когда картина будет более четкой возьмусь конкретно за устранение двойственности.
А там уж и к размытию понятий можно приступить.
Но пока решил идти поэтапно. И вот думаю куда в контексте всего этого впихнуть понятие Меру
Кама лока выходит мир страстей

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Народ, хотел спросить, можно ли гору Меру толковать в переносном смысле, а не как сугубо локацию, т.е., - как результат достижения, завершения пути, например освобождения, получения просветления и т.п.?


Нет, по моему (насколько я понимаю) Золотая Гора Меру Населенная Дэвами стоит в стороне, она к собственно пути к Ниббане (или к счастью и благополучию) прямого отношения не имеет. 




> Кстати, насчет формы земли, описания мироустройства и т.п., последнее время после разоблачения лунных, марсианских афер, фейковых видео с "мкс", поддельных снимков из бассейнов и глубин каких то озер или морей про якобы выходы в космос, ляпы, лажи, проколы с фото и видео, некоторые даже засомневались в форме самого земного шара. Есть много видео в нете с различной аргументацией, которая, правда, выглядит весьма слабо. Но сам факт того, как быстро может меняться общественная мысль говорит о многом. Когда нибудь и наши научные познания будут выглядеть смешно, с точки зрения наших потомков


Земля имеет форму шара, но в отражениях наших сознаний она плоская. Потому что для реальных людей важен реальный опыт. В нашей жизни мы видим плоскую землю, во сне тоже если видим поверхность земли то плоскую, а не изогнутую и не шарообразную. Поэтому (мне представляется) полезно было бы это учитывать. Дхамма в целом связана с умом, с субъективным опытом, а не с научными моделями.

----------

Альф (28.04.2017)

----------

